# Will be moving to Greensboro, NC in Dec. Looking for SA support group there



## jxlot (Nov 11, 2003)

Hello,

I will be moving to North Carolina, Greensboro to be more specific, at the end of the year and was wondering if anyone knew of any SA support groups nearby ? Or if not, if anyone wanted to start one ? Can use all the help I can get ! :blank

JT


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

I work in Greensboro and live just outside. I haven't been able to find one that meets in the evenings, which is when I would go. Let me know if you come across anything.


----------



## WillCedar (Feb 25, 2013)

I live in Charlotte. If anyone starts a meetup or support group, let me know too. It would be awesome if we could get something going.. anywhere in the Charlotte or Greensboro area or in between.


----------

